# Egypt heritage



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Early 19th century gateway on Bab El Wazir street, bulldozed this morning


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Early 19th century gateway on Bab El Wazir street, bulldozed this morning
> 
> View attachment 7908


and after

https://twitter.com/monznomad/status/338700607198216194/photo/1


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> and after
> 
> https://twitter.com/monznomad/status/338700607198216194/photo/1




Criminal


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

not 19th, but 14th Century 

number 10 on this list

Egypt State Information Service


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

allAfrica.com: Egypt: Bab Al Wazir Historic Gate of Cairo Bulldozed


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

aykalam said:


> not 19th, but 14th Century
> 
> number 10 on this list
> 
> Egypt State Information Service


I spoke to a monuments conservator whom I know that has been extensively involved in the survey of the old city through a project sponsored by ARCE. He said that some of the reports are mistaken. The Bab el-Wazir was not bulldozed; the portal of a 19th century private home nearby it was (which is precisely what Maiden first posted). 

So while what happened was beyond dumb (they could have even sold the old doors, for example), and the excuse made by the SCA authority is pathetic and shows a certain disdain for the kind of built cultural heritage they are supposed to protect, they didn't actually bulldoze an Ayyubid monument. 

It's becoming increasingly difficult to independently verify what is being reported in the media in Egypt. Reporters and 'sources' are continually exaggerating facts and spouting a lot of hype just in order to capture the public's attention. While there may be a kernel of truth, getting a reaction out of people is more important than maintaining objectivity and reporting the truth. People readily consume and regurgitate it without stopping to think critically, so just beware of repeating what you hear without confirming it first. This is especially true of politics, as all sorts of conspiracy theories are running rampant. At times, some may certainly be plausible (which is what makes them so appealing), but I have long held that conspiracy theories generally make the mistake of attributing far too much intelligence and foresight to human beings whom generally possess little, if any, of either.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd tend to agree on the need to be careful what you share. And then I read the link you posted prior to the last one, which also says the demolished gate is medieval:

"Bab Al Wazir gate, one of the medieval portals to the old city of Cairo, was among the remaining gates of the Islamic city, yet it was not registered as a monument."


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Regardless of the date, I think we can all agree that demolishing a historic building, or part of it, is absolutely brainless behaviour.


----------

